# Anyone a car enthusiast here? ...I need friends :(



## ijustcantanymore (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm a big, big, big car enthusiast. As a matter of fact its the only thing that is keeping me in check. I love my cars, and take care of them very well.

Anyone a car enthusiast here? Let's talk. I need friends. I'm tired of this loneliness


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

I got some porn for u


----------



## ijustcantanymore (Nov 26, 2014)

Denise, that is the best porn ever. But why no Mustang?


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Good, another car guy. What do you have? I've been through around 25 vehicles since I got my license in 1999, and am down to 4 at the moment.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

ijustcantanymore said:


> Denise, that is the best porn ever. But why no Mustang?


I don't know much about cars , but Lambo's certainly my favourite one .


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

My second favourite car is the Dodge Challenger from the movie Vanishing Point .

You're not a car fan if you've never watched Vanishing Point . lol nah


----------



## ijustcantanymore (Nov 26, 2014)

jsgt said:


> Good, another car guy. What do you have? I've been through around 25 vehicles since I got my license in 1999, and am down to 4 at the moment.


I currently have a New Edge Mustang.

Nothing special...a V6 that I am building on. It might be possible that I stroke it to a 4.2 but I'm still deciding. I'm actually getting cam work done in a few months.


----------



## ijustcantanymore (Nov 26, 2014)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> My second favourite car is the Dodge Challenger from the movie Vanishing Point .
> 
> You're not a car fan if you've never watched Vanishing Point . lol nah


Classic Muscle Cars make me cum.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

yes i love cars. want to get a 93 rx-7. currently in a 2000 prelude. I love american too but just partial to imports.


----------



## ijustcantanymore (Nov 26, 2014)

wrongguy said:


> yes i love cars. want to get a 93 rx-7. currently in a 2000 prelude. I love american too but just partial to imports.


Which Prelude?

I know the whole debate with American Cars vs Imports, but I don't really care. I've seen some beast imports...I give props.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

ijustcantanymore said:


> I currently have a New Edge Mustang.
> 
> Nothing special...a V6 that I am building on. It might be possible that I stroke it to a 4.2 but I'm still deciding. I'm actually getting cam work done in a few months.


Cool, I just dropped a 2.5 stroker into my '88 Turbocoupe. What others do you have? I just have 2 1988 Thunderbird Turbocoupes, an '86 Buick Grand National, and a '88 Ford Ranger GT. 
I looked up pics of a "New Edge Mustang"...is it some sort of performance package? Those v6s can make some pretty good power. Check out this video..


----------



## mitsu3kgt (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a '95 mitsu 3000gt SL, hence my username. The only car I've ever had and I love it.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

ijustcantanymore said:


> Which Prelude?
> 
> I know the whole debate with American Cars vs Imports, but I don't really care. I've seen some beast imports...I give props.


Base 2000 2.2. I love the styling of it. Pretty quick little car but it could use more power. Hoping to get a turbo soon.


----------



## ijustcantanymore (Nov 26, 2014)

jsgt said:


> Cool, I just dropped a 2.5 stroker into my '88 Turbocoupe. What others do you have? I just have 2 1988 Thunderbird Turbocoupes, an '86 Buick Grand National, and a '88 Ford Ranger GT.
> I looked up pics of a "New Edge Mustang"...is it some sort of performance package? Those v6s can make some pretty good power. Check out this video..


I currently have the Mustang and a Honda Accord that I use for daily driving, especially during the snow. Actually a New Edge Mustang is the Mustang models from 99-04. They are called SN95's...but to not get confused with the older SN95's from 94-98, they call it "SN95 New Edge"

And that looks bad man. How long did it take you to know all of this stuff? I hope one day I can be mechanically good enough to actually build my car. I can do your basic...exhaust, cold air intakes, a tune, tires, wheels, springs, etc...but when it comes to lifting the engine, I have no skill yet for that


----------



## ijustcantanymore (Nov 26, 2014)

wrongguy said:


> Base 2000 2.2. I love the styling of it. Pretty quick little car but it could use more power. Hoping to get a turbo soon.


 An acquaintance from the past had a Prelude but it wasn't a 2.2...I cannot remember what model it was, but it hauled ***.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

ijustcantanymore said:


> An acquaintance from the past had a Prelude but it wasn't a 2.2...I cannot remember what model it was, but it hauled ***.


Yeah when the vtec kicks in they can move


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I had a 93 2.3 before. It was pretty fast. The one I have now is about a second faster to 60


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

ijustcantanymore said:


> I currently have the Mustang and a Honda Accord that I use for daily driving, especially during the snow. Actually a New Edge Mustang is the Mustang models from 99-04. They are called SN95's...but to not get confused with the older SN95's from 94-98, they call it "SN95 New Edge"
> 
> And that looks bad man. How long did it take you to know all of this stuff? I hope one day I can be mechanically good enough to actually build my car. I can do your basic...exhaust, cold air intakes, a tune, tires, wheels, springs, etc...but when it comes to lifting the engine, I have no skill yet for that


Oh, that vid isn't my car...I just attached it since you have a v6 Mustang. It might give you some ideas or motivation to get some more power out of your motor. Yeah man, the more you learn, the more you'll want to do since you know how. The mod bug will get its hooks in you and before you know it, you'll end up broke but hey, atleast you'll have a badass car though right? :lol IDK, I've just been tinkering with my own stuff since the late 90s. Like I said, I've had about 25 or so cars, and you just learn as you go if you have the aptitude. It's also nice to be able to save money by doing the work yourself.


----------



## last hope (May 2, 2013)

I like cars too I drive a nissan skyline r34 gtt. Hopefully one day can save up for a gtr


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I think @*AussiePea* is into cars. He works in the motor racing industry.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes, I'm a massive motoring fan. I have some relatives who work for Vauxhall also (UK's General Motors division), which spans right back to the 1960's.

I'm more interested in mainstream models and the outright supercars if I have to be honest. I do have an interest in them also, but it's not as strong. One director at work has a very nice Mercedes Benz C63 AMG Coupe and the other has a McLaren P650S (before that he had an MP412C convertible). I've had a spin around in the C63 and the MP412C - as a passenger. Both brilliant experiences in different ways. The sound of that Mercedes 6.3 V8 has to be one of the best engine soundtracks that I know of and I've never, ever experienced acceleration like I had in that McLaren before. It actually blurred my vision under heavy acceleration.

I currently drive a 2014 Audi A3 Saloon (not the regular hatchback/Sportback). Small saloons traditionally don't sell well here in the UK and haven't since the early/mid 80's, but I had an A4 prior to it and there's just something so right about Audi's conservative designs, especially the saloons, that appeal to me. I also think the A3 is a better looking car in saloon form than it does in hatchback. It looks much sharper in my opinion. Lots of people moan that all Audi's look too similar&#8230; I actually like that 'uniform' look. I don't see what other people's issues are with that. They're all part of the same company, so why can't they share the same design cues on different size scales?! BMW do this (especially at the current generation) and get away with it, but Audi are _always_ singled out for criticism.



wrongguy said:


> I had a 93 2.3 before. It was pretty fast. The one I have now is about a second faster to 60


That was a real sleeper of a car. In my last job an old work colleague bought one shortly before I was laid off and he took me for a spin in it one evening. It had around 220-odd bhp if memory serves me. Very nice indeed. One thing that Saab excelled on was seats. They had some of the best in the business, in my opinion.

My brother currently has a late 2006 93, but it's a 1.9TiD. It's fairly quick for what it is (150bhp) with reasonable low down grunt. I'm surprised it's lasted as well as it has in his hands. he's not very mechanically sympathetic. He's had it about two years now and so far nothing has gone wrong. It's done over 120,000 miles now (was at 117,000 when I saw him last, over Christmas, and he does pile on the miles with his work), so it's probably only a matter of time.


----------



## zero 7 (Sep 15, 2014)

Any miata/mx-5 fans or fellow drivers out there I love mine, I just love Roadsters in general


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/images/styles/SAS/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Yep i am the same but i am from Australia i drive a ford falcon xr6 turbo ute mk2 2013 and i am in the process of finshing my project car witch is a 83 ford falcon xe Cleveland stroked to 393 600-650hp
Once this finshed im going to look at getting a 69 march1 or a 68 gt fastback 390


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I am into them, to some extent. I placed an order for a 2015 Focus ST back in November. It is still a handful of months out, so I ended up getting another toy car with almost the exact same specs, except it is RWD. I tend to keep cars mostly stock, aside from mods to make them more reliable.

I also race R/C cars, which allows me the freedom to do very radical mods without too much cost or risk.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

ericj said:


> I am into them, to some extent. I placed an order for a 2015 Focus ST back in November. It is still a handful of months out, so I ended up getting another toy car with almost the exact same specs, except it is RWD. I tend to keep cars mostly stock, aside from mods to make them more reliable.
> 
> I also race R/C cars, which allows me the freedom to do very radical mods without too much cost or risk.


The 2015 is awd am i right? but going to cost a fair bit i would not mind taking one for a drive what your other car?


----------



## ijustcantanymore (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice car guys

I want to post a photo but my car is so easily noticeable that I really don't want to be found on here by someone who knows me. Here's a car that looks exactly like mine. Only thing is it doesn't have a rear spoiler, nor it is a Mach 1.


----------



## GloomyTracy (Jan 17, 2015)

My social anxiety determines which cars I find attractive, they have to be small, they have to be 2-door and a big bonus if they don't have a rear-seat as I can't have people directly behind me in life, and they have to be neutral colors so they fit in easier. I liked cars from ten years back or so, I like the Mitsubishi Eclipse, the Honda del sol, the Mazda Miata, the Chrysler Crossfire, and the Acura Integra which I used to have. The European market seems to have a much better offering of small sporty hatchback cars.

A picture from this morning of my little angel, I can't drive it anymore because the snow banks are too high and I can't see around intersections and more snow is coming tomorrow and it is blending into the background being white, so it will be a few weeks before I can drive it again.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

What do you think of double seater cars?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I love cars as well. I have a 1963 Chevy Nova SS that's in great shape. I also have two daily drivers, which are a 1997 Buick LeSabre and a 1998 Oldsmobile Eighty-Eight.

Once I can save a little money I'd like to find a Pontiac Fiero that's already had the 3800 swap done. Something between 1986-1988 and preferably a fastback.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i am not quite interested in the porches, Ferarris,. and Lamborghini. becasue 99% of people can never afford to insure these things. and of you ask me..... thy all look damned ugly LOL>

so for me interest would lie in the more normal everyday cars. practicability and understanding how they work. and what, if anything I can fix on them.

I would be interested in jaguars thought. because the can be bought second hand fairly cheaply and they are flashy luxury cars..... but its the insurance LOL.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

KILOBRAVO said:


> i am not quite interested in the porches, Ferarris,. and Lamborghini. becasue 99% of people can never afford to insure these things. and of you ask me..... thy all look damned ugly LOL>
> 
> so for me interest would lie in the more normal everyday cars. practicability and understanding how they work. and what, if anything I can fix on them.
> 
> I would be interested in jaguars thought. because the can be bought second hand fairly cheaply and they are flashy luxury cars..... but its the insurance LOL.


I agree with you lamborghini Aventador and ferrari 458 are the only two that look good imo but the price tags are way to high they are more a show of wealth then anything give me a gt500 any day over a lamborghini or ferrari


----------



## Shakey Bones (Aug 20, 2014)

I've owned a bunch of American muscles in my day but started to get into euros when I bought my 99 BMW 328is. I have a whole album in my profile of all the cars I own/used to own.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

ijustcantanymore said:


> Nice car guys
> 
> I want to post a photo but my car is so easily noticeable that I really don't want to be found on here by someone who knows me. Here's a car that looks exactly like mine. Only thing is it doesn't have a rear spoiler, nor it is a Mach 1.


This has to be my favorite body style Mustang. It might even be better looking than the 87-93 Foxbodies. Did you ever wish you had got a Cobra? I think they had the supercharged 5.4 or 4.6...


----------



## ijustcantanymore (Nov 26, 2014)

jsgt said:


> This has to be my favorite body style Mustang. It might even be better looking than the 87-93 Foxbodies. Did you ever wish you had got a Cobra? I think they had the supercharged 5.4 or 4.6...


Not a Cobra, but a Terminator. They were only 2003-2004 4.6 supercharged. The other Cobra's 99, 01 were just 4V's but not supercharged

And yes I would love to get a Terminator, but as a college student dealing with student debt it wouldn't be wise at this point. I can't go for any car loans right now. One day, I'll save up.


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

I've only owned 3 cars but by far my fav and current is an audi tt roadster, lowered and tuned.. :boogie she's my baby, lol
I think there was a thread earlier about the demise of the standard transmission.. I refuse to buy an automatic, especially the ones with the paddle shifters.. grr


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

billyho said:


> I've only owned 3 cars but by far my fav and current is an audi tt roadster, lowered and tuned.. :boogie she's my baby, lol
> I think there was a thread earlier about the demise of the standard transmission.. I refuse to buy an automatic, especially the ones with the paddle shifters.. grr


What about a gtr?
Autos are much better these days faster shifting and stronger than manual
My project car is making 600-650hp and about 550nm of torque for me to get a manual to handle that power would of had to pay double of what my auto gearbox cost me


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

mike91 said:


> What about a gtr?
> Autos are much better these days faster shifting and stronger than manual
> My project car is making 600-650hp and about 550nm of torque for me to get a manual to handle that power would of had to pay double of what my auto gearbox cost me


You mean "godzilla"? I love the gtr's!!

I understand that the auto's and dual clutches... are faster zero to sixty but that's not all that I am looking for. I feel I have more control of the car with a manual especially in snow. Also, there is something that appeals to me about the shifting, the coordination and timing and what not to get the 'perfect shift'. I learned on a manual, old habits.. lol

what's your project car?


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

billyho said:


> You mean "godzilla"? I love the gtr's!!
> 
> I understand that the auto's and dual clutches... are faster zero to sixty but that's not all that I am looking for. I feel I have more control of the car with a manual especially in snow. Also, there is something that appeals to me about the shifting, the coordination and timing and what not to get the 'perfect shift'. I learned on a manual, old habits.. lol
> 
> what's your project car?


we have snow here in australia but it only in a small area
I get what you are on about manuals are good to have two of my dads cars are manual and i enjoy driving them but they are just a 351 Cleveland engine

My project car is a 1983 ford falcon xe with a 302 Cleveland stroke out to 393 723 lift cam c4 and 9" diff


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Buy them , drive them , trash them ,then sell them to a car enthusiast . 
Ha ha ha


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Grog said:


> Buy them , drive them , trash them ,then sell them to a car enthusiast .
> Ha ha ha


Lol you wont get much for them then look after them and you will get more


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

mike91 said:


> Lol you wont get much for them then look after them and you will get more


Ha ha ha 
but then Id have to care lol .


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Grog said:


> Ha ha ha
> but then Id have to care lol .


Lol well buy a cheap bomb like a mazda 3 or something not a 68 mustang


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

mike91 said:


> Lol well buy a cheap bomb like a mazda 3 or something not a 68 mustang


You won't get one of my oldies 
I only buy 4x4s
But after the last ford I had I'd never buy another . It only lasted a year  , stupid Rangers .


----------



## billyho (Apr 12, 2010)

mike91 said:


> we have snow here in australia but it only in a small area
> I get what you are on about manuals are good to have two of my dads cars are manual and i enjoy driving them but they are just a 351 Cleveland engine
> 
> My project car is a 1983 ford falcon xe with a 302 Cleveland stroke out to 393 723 lift cam c4 and 9" diff


That car sounds pretty cool, are you going to drag it? I found some pics on wiki, the race versions have a pretty cool look about them. You'll have to post some pics of the project.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

billyho said:


> That car sounds pretty cool, are you going to drag it? I found some pics on wiki, the race versions have a pretty cool look about them. You'll have to post some pics of the project.


yer i will drag it but mostly crusie it 


billyho said:


> That car sounds pretty cool, are you going to drag it? I found some pics on wiki, the race versions have a pretty cool look about them. You'll have to post some pics of the project.


yer i will drag it but mostly crusie it and im guessing you were looking at the phase 6 



 that body kit will cost about 30k to get more then what i have spent on it so far
and i will get some the panit is a bit rough but inside is clean as


----------



## jamery (Feb 1, 2014)

Car guys! Cars are my life!! I'm taking auto tech at my high school, I'm working at our local Mercedes-Benz dealership, and I'm gonna study mechanical engineering with hopes of becoming a racing engineer. I drive an alpine 1992 BMW E30 325ic. She's a beauty and handles better than anything else. I wish I could afford an E30 M3, that's my dream car.


----------



## jamery (Feb 1, 2014)

It's raining this morning here so I bet you guys can guess what I'm doing. That's right, HOONING! On my way to the bus I drifted (or sometimes attempted to drift) every corner. Ahh I love the rain...


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

jamery said:


> It's raining this morning here so I bet you guys can guess what I'm doing. That's right, HOONING! On my way to the bus I drifted (or sometimes attempted to drift) every corner. Ahh I love the rain...


Lol i used to slide my old car out of my street and the other street in the wet was so much fun


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

asdf said:


>


Is this your work? If so, you did a great job. Looks like it's a manual transmission of some sort...for a FWD car?


----------



## INFJCAT (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes I love cars. Mainly into Euro cars much akin to BMW, Jaguar, and Porsche. Also have a soft spot for Subaru STI and Nissan GTR <3.


----------



## jamery (Feb 1, 2014)

Not a fan of jdm but I have respect for GTRs and Subalosers, as long as they are clean and not riced. It's kind of hard to hate the R35 after it set a 7.49 quarter at 189mph with 2000bhp.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

jamery said:


> Not a fan of jdm but I have respect for GTRs and Subalosers, as long as they are clean and not riced. It's kind of hard to hate the R35 after it set a 7.49 quarter at 189mph with 2000bhp.


Haha subaloser i like that one i respect for r32 and up and mazda rx7 imo best sounding jap car ever made
The others nope


----------



## jamery (Feb 1, 2014)

Ooo I forgot about the rx7. Gotta love the good ol' wankel (rotary). Rotaries were invented by a German, so in the end jdm sucks and euro is the best


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

jsgt said:


> Is this your work? If so, you did a great job. Looks like it's a manual transmission of some sort...for a FWD car?


No, I don't have that kind of talent. It is a cutaway illustration of a automated manual transmission of a formula 1 race car.


----------



## uhohitzluke (Jun 4, 2011)

any s2000 owners on here?  '07 AP2 here!

Thinking about picking up a new DD. ND mx5's are looking pretty cool or the mustang gt's


----------



## r31slyda (Jun 4, 2015)

I am!

I drive an R31 Nissan Skyline. 3L straight six RB30 with an rb20det (R32) gearbox. Currently trying to acquiring a VL turbo conversion.

It's using an S13/180SX front end (Brakes, control arms, custom tierod ends, suspension etc)
Has BC BR coilovers all round
Ported and polished head
Varex muffler too, best thing ive ever bought!
Hydro handbrake and locked diff

Best car ive ever owned


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

jamery said:


> Car guys! Cars are my life!! I'm taking auto tech at my high school, I'm working at our local Mercedes-Benz dealership, and I'm gonna study mechanical engineering with hopes of becoming a racing engineer. I drive an alpine 1992 BMW E30 325ic. She's a beauty and handles better than anything else. I wish I could afford an E30 M3, that's my dream car.


Man I love them e30s. Had a 87 convertible hardtop 325. Was going to get the 3.2 m3 motor in it, but moved onto other stuff. Never could find the e30 m3 , so went with the merc 2.3-16s. Same gearbox as the m3, and a peppy motor that likes to stay in the 4-7k range. For 160ish HP, it was the most fun I ever had driving. I know the m3 had an edge, but the 16vs are very underrated. I would love to have one of each.










but if some cash were to fall from the sky...no doubt...this is my cup of tea...








or 








or


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

To some extent. I love me some American cars, however I'm strictly a Chevy guy. Ford is over-priced and focuses only on straight line performance, and Chrysler makes cheap bottom of the barrel junk. 

European cars despite the myth have the highest rate of engine failure, and Asian vehicles don't have enough torque to put a smile on my face. 

Exceptions would be the S2K, which keeps up nicely with V8's despite the 4 cylinder but has to be revved to high hell in order to do so and the new Type-R. I'm still astounded that a 4 cylinder with less than 300hp lapped the Nurburgring so quickly.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

ijustcantanymore said:


> I'm a big, big, big car enthusiast. As a matter of fact its the only thing that is keeping me in check. I love my cars, and take care of them very well.
> 
> Anyone a car enthusiast here? Let's talk. I need friends. I'm tired of this loneliness


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f24/what-do-you-drive-1497050/

Go here, my dude


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

HilarityEnsues said:


> To some extent. I love me some American cars, however I'm strictly a Chevy guy. Ford is over-priced and focuses only on straight line performance, and Chrysler makes cheap bottom of the barrel junk.
> 
> European cars despite the myth have the highest rate of engine failure, and Asian vehicles don't have enough torque to put a smile on my face.
> 
> Exceptions would be the S2K, which keeps up nicely with V8's despite the 4 cylinder but has to be revved to high hell in order to do so and the new Type-R. I'm still astounded that a 4 cylinder with less than 300hp lapped the Nurburgring so quickly.


How is ford over priced? over here we have holden and they are selling a 430kw lsa engine but only makes 320rwkw and they want 100k for it yet ford has a incline 6 cylinder 4L turbo and just get it flash tuned and it waste the gts and as with straight line proformance it what muscle ares are known for not if you want to take corner fast buy some jap or euro awd car


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Ford is horribly overpriced, especially their ecoboost engines. Ford markets and prices those vehicles as if they invented turbocharging and direct injection. 

As far as "muscle" being made for straight lines, tell that to a Z28 or Z06. 

Ford is just now catching up with the new GT40 and lowered and widened the 2015+ Mustangs to give them maneuverability similar to a Camaro, however it added weight and cost all Mustang models a few MPG's and track time. Then you take into account Ford's suspension is lack-luster compared to GM's high performance suspensions. Plus GM just shaved some weight off of the 2016+ Camaro's using lightweight alloy metals and it's pretty obvious who's head of the curve. 

The new GT40 looks promising but with the Zora ZR1 Vette (Mid engine, RWD) slated to hit the showrooms for the 2017-18 model year, Ford is going to fall behind again.


----------

